# HTC One mini priced at Rs. 37299 and Desire 500 at Rs. 21490



## quagmire (Oct 6, 2013)

HTC One Mini Price in India - Buy HTC One Mini White Online - HTC: Flipkart.com

HTC Desire 500 Price in India - Buy HTC Desire 500 Black Online - HTC: Flipkart.com



*HTC One Mini* specs:

4.3-inch (1280 x 720 pixels) HD display with 341ppi
1.4 GHz dual-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 processor
Android 4.2.2 (Jelly Bean) with Sense 5, HTC BlinkFeed
HTC Zoe, HTC BoomSound
UltraPixel rear camera with LED Flash, BSI Sensor ,F2.0 aperture and 28 mm lens
Full HD (1080p) video recording with HDR Video
1.6MP HD front-facing camera
3.5 mm headset jack, Beats audio support
1GB RAM, 16GB internal memory
3G HSPA+, WiFi 802.11 a/b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 , DNLA, GPS with GLONASS, NFC
1800 mAh battery​

*HTC Desire 500* specs

4.3-inch (480 × 800 pixels) capacitive touch screen display
1.2 GHz quad-core Snapdragon 200 Processor
Android 4.1 (Jelly Bean) OS with Sense 5
Dual SIM (GSM + GSM)
8MP Auto Focus rear Camera with LED flash, 1/3.2″ sensor, F 2.0 aprture, BSI Sensor, 720p video recording
1.6MP front-facing camera with BSI sensor
3.5mm audio jack, Beats Audio
3G (HSDPA up to 7.2 Mbps), Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n, DLNA, Bluetooth 4.0 , GPS, NFC (Optional)
1GB RAM, 4GB internal memory, Expandable memory up to 64GB with micro SD
1800 mAh battery​


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 6, 2013)

fail


----------



## dude1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Not at all worth it....


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 6, 2013)

Go home HTC, you are drunk !! 

You can easily get S4 for cheaper price than One Mini or just buy Xperia SP @ 20k & enjoy with rest 17k


----------



## srkmish (Oct 6, 2013)

HTC is assuming itself to be the "apple" of android world where it will set extravagant prices on mediocre specs but it forgets that it doesn't have the ecosystem of apple


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh boy they will fall on their faces with this.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 7, 2013)

quagmire said:


> HTC One Mini Price in India - Buy HTC One Mini White Online - HTC: Flipkart.com
> 
> HTC Desire 500 Price in India - Buy HTC Desire 500 Black Online - HTC: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



lol fail, overpriced
We should kick htc out of india, its not made for india.
I'd rather buy Xolo, much better and checper


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 7, 2013)

Xperia M Dual is better than that crappy sh!t


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 8, 2013)

LOlz of india.
they have broken all the records of overprice. (earlier records belong to them only)


----------



## theserpent (Oct 8, 2013)

But..but,Who will make our "noob" friends understand, that this is crap.


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 8, 2013)

S3 is still a better phone than both of them.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 8, 2013)

I am afraid if HTC is going to price their handsets like this, they will face the same fate as of Blackberry.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 8, 2013)

Not sure if the D500 is overpriced, but it looks gorgeous for sure. I might think about getting it if the price was around 16k.
This is really awkward, no gorilla glass for D500?, and what's an ultrapixel camera on One Mini?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

WTF  prices not at all acceptable


----------

